

Ask HN: Is Safari losing your sessions? - apinstein

Is anyone else experiencing frequent loss of sessions when using Safari 4/5 while logged into web sites?<p>I have noticed, as have co-workers, and customers, that when using Safari 4 or Safari 5, we are getting kicked off numerous web sites prematurely.<p>At first I thought it was a bug in my sites' session handling, but I now suspect that this is a general Safari bug. It's almost impossible to find anything on this via Google, so I am posting here.<p>I am getting kicked off every few minutes and sometimes even after just a few seconds.
======
ardell
I've had Safari lose my sessions multiple times recently, including just now
when iTunes lost my session multiple times while trying to edit account info.
I'm assuming iTunes (on Mac) uses Safari under the hood?

------
csarva
I haven't looked into it, but facebook seems to forget that I'm logged in all
the time. It's been happening for a while and on both Safari 4 and 5. Haven't
noticed it on other sites so far.

~~~
ardell
Facebook used to lose my session when I was using Adium to connect to Facebook
chat. Haven't used the Adium/Facebook integration recently, but give that a
look if it bugs you.

